# Worst Week



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I just saw a commercial for this show and I kind of can't wait for it to start September 22nd! I think its one of the funniest things I have seen for this upcoming fall season. Has anyone seen the commercials for it?

here is a clip!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the clip. After having seen the commercials, I saw absolutely nothing that seemed to interest me. Having seen the clip, I can't say that my opinion has changed.

That being said, it will be a big hit and you will be able to enjoy it for many seasons!


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I loved the British version. I will give this a chance


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Do you think the teaser commercials are showing just the first episode? Or clips from the whole season? It sure seems like alot of stuff happening for one episode of the show.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Do you think the teaser commercials are showing just the first episode? Or clips from the whole season? It sure seems like alot of stuff happening for one episode of the show.


Well he is having the worst week! So I would expect that he would be having several terrible things happen to him during the first week or first episode. I have never seen the British version but I tend to love those especially after watching the American versions. I still can't get over him in that diaper! Too funny!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My question is how do you keep this show going? How long can you stretch out one week?


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> My question is how do you keep this show going? How long can you stretch out one week?


Well, I can tell my kids how I met their mother in about 3 minutes and what's that show about to start, its 3rd season?


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

That is so true DaveBogart! But really, I am sure they can think of all kinds of crazy things for him to get into. Especially considering the hatred his girlfriends parents seem to have for him. I am guessing that once you think it can't get any worse this guy will have something happen that is even worse. I think How I Met Your Mother is a perfect example of how this can keep going. If you are creative enough you can keep anything going!


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw the commercial and I have no interest in watching this. I liked the actor who played Red Foreman on that 70's Show, but otherwise it looks bad. If it gets good reviews and I hear favorable things about it, then will I consider it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DaveBogart said:


> Well, I can tell my kids how I met their mother in about 3 minutes and what's that show about to start, its 3rd season?


But "How I met your mother" (an undisclosed amount of time) and "worst week" (a finite amount of time) are a little different. I'm interested to see how they do it.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I hope CBS treats this show better than NBC treated Cursed, a show with a similar theme.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Bettamojo5 said:


> I saw the commercial and I have no interest in watching this. I liked the actor who played Red Foreman on that 70's Show, but otherwise it looks bad. If it gets good reviews and I hear favorable things about it, then will I consider it.


I really haven't seen the commercials, but was planning to check it out if for no other reason than because of Red. I watched part of an episode of That '70s Show the other night just because it was on when I turned on the TV. I forgot how much I liked that show, and he was probably my favorite character.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I saw this when I was in Las Vegas at a preview screening at MGM. I thought it sucked.  But, I'm disinclined to like comedies like this anyway.


----------



## blogan (Sep 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> My question is how do you keep this show going? How long can you stretch out one week?


Wouldn't it be the equivilant of 7 seasons of 24?


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> I really haven't seen the commercials, but was planning to check it out if for no other reason than because of Red. I watched part of an episode of That '70s Show the other night just because it was on when I turned on the TV. I forgot how much I liked that show, and he was probably my favorite character.


Yes he is a big draw too, that guy is hilarious! Like his hilarity comes from his hardcore facial expressions. He kills it every time, and I loved him in that 70's show. I think he will be excellent in this especially matched with Nancy Lenehan.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Dreaday said:


> I just saw a commercial for this show and I kind of can't wait for it to start September 22nd! I think its one of the funniest things I have seen for this upcoming fall season. Has anyone seen the commercials for it?





JLucPicard said:


> After having seen the commercials, I saw absolutely nothing that seemed to interest me. Having seen the clip, I can't say that my opinion has changed.





Bettamojo5 said:


> I saw the commercial and I have no interest in watching this. If it gets good reviews and I hear favorable things about it, then will I consider it.


I've seen the clips & commercials, and it looked so bad, I couldn't even *imagine *recording this. Then I read a preview (I can't remember where, but it's someone who I like), and they said it's really not bad. Kinda cute & endearing in its own way. So I went ahead and set an SP for it. It's on Monday night, which is a tough night to add an SP, but there was a hole in my schedule at 8:30, so I slipped it in.

As others have said, if it's good, I got it, and if not, it's back to random electrons in the RD folder.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Initially I was not interested at all in this show. But I caught the CBS Fall Preview show and the clips they showed looked pretty funny to me so I'll be watching now. 

As for the title...Is it really about only one week? Or is it a take off on the title of the show Best Week Ever or something like that?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

In the british version, it was 7 episodes, one for each day.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Big Day last year was a series all about just a single day, a wedding day, remember that? I think "24" is also about just some hours in a day.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I think the show is worth giving a shot at least. It kind of has that Meet the Parents feel to it, where the guy has good intentions but nothing goes his way and that was a very funny movie IMO.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

I saw the pilot on an AA flight a couple of weeks ago, yes this show is exactly like Meet The Parents, but I was cracking up in my seat to the point of getting strange looks - its a show that builds to an ultimate payoff at the end of the Ep - like curb your enthusiasm.

Any I will get it a round when it go full time on prime..

-m


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

.... if you like your comedy broad then this is the show for you !!! ....

for me 7 episodes for each of the 2 seasons of the british version was stretching it ... 1 st season them getting married, second having their first child ...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I think there's a 3rd season about Christmas.


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I think there's a 3rd season about Christmas.


oh god you're right ....... fortunately its only 3 episodes !!!


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

nedthelab said:


> I saw the pilot on an AA flight a couple of weeks ago, yes this show is exactly like Meet The Parents, but I was cracking up in my seat to the point of getting strange looks - its a show that builds to an ultimate payoff at the end of the Ep - like curb your enthusiasm.
> 
> Any I will get it a round when it go full time on prime..
> 
> -m


LOL Strange looks you say? Well I am all over it, I thought this had a Meet the Parents feel to it so thats exciting. I just read a really good review of this one and am looking forward to seeing it tonight and can't wait to see what others think.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

To many conflicts for me to try and get this tonight, tho I was interested, just not that interested.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

So what's the mid-season replacement for this going to be?

...because I can't wait.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Second quickest SP delete in my history. At the eight minute point, I paused it, ready to delete, but thought, "Nah, I gotta give it a chance." At ten minutes, I stopped the recording and deleted the SP.

I love comedy, even low-brow stuff like 2.5men. But this was stupid. Insulting. I couldn't make it past the scenes with him & the office girl & the shower & the no towel, yada yada. It was an affront to my intelligence, that they could think we would think this was funny.

:down::down::down:


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried to warn you people! 

When I was watching the show (this was back in early June) we had these little knobs we turned all throughout the episode to display how we felt. I want to say it went from 1 to 100. They told us to make sure to move it regularly. I think it hovered between a 5 and 15 for me, with 100 being the best.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Second quickest SP delete in my history. At the eight minute point, I paused it, ready to delete, but thought, "Nah, I gotta give it a chance." At ten minutes, I stopped the recording and deleted the SP.


Wow. I guess different people like different things. I loved the show.

I'm not much into sitcoms (I killed my SP for that Jerry O'Connell hotel show in about five minutes), but I really liked the humor in this. No laugh track, which I appreciate. I just wish that CBS could put this and _HIMYM_ together in the same hour block instead of having the (to me) unwatchable _Two and a Half Men_ in between...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Wow. I guess different people like different things. I loved the show.
> 
> I'm not much into sitcoms (I killed my SP for that Jerry O'Connell hotel show in about five minutes), but I really liked the humor in this. No laugh track, which I appreciate. I just wish that CBS could put this and _HIMYM_ together in the same hour block instead of having the (to me) unwatchable _Two and a Half Men_ in between...


Agreed, I quite enjoyed it. Maybe I'm biased, because I'm a HUGE fan of the original Meet the Parents, but IMO this was hysterical.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I swore I would give this a shot. I did. Now I'm swearing at myself for giving this a shot.

This was absolutely, possitively THE WORST half-hour of TV I've seen in years! I am not one quick to pull the plug on an SP, but this one got deleted after the first episode. And if I didn't have so much watch-worthy stuff on my DVR right now, I would do a complete clear/Delete Everything just to make certain it was totally gone! BLECH!!!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Worst program I'll be watching this week. It was like someone saw Meet the Parents and thought how they'd shrink it into a single half-hour show. I wonder this got this approved by the CBS execs.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I have to agree with most posters here. My 2 hour comedy block on CBS just went to 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

My wife was cracking up at some parts, but at the end she said "I don't know how they can make this a weekly show"

I can take it or leave it....most likely will leave it though.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Judging by the continuous laughter coming from my house I think we'll be keeping this SP.

Seriously, how could you not laugh? 

We thought it may have made a better made for TV movie - it will be interesting to see how it goes going forward.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Put me in the "I liked it" column. Will keep the season pass.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Can someone let me know how it compares to the British original? I quite enjoyed that one.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

I'm glad I didn't bother creating a SP for this piece of crap! Stunningly bad!


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

I had never heard of this show before, but I watched it because it was on. Next time, I'll know better.

I watched it until the end because it was like a test of endurance. I just wanted to see if I could do it. The more time I invested, the closer I became to the finish, and the harder it became to quit. And, much like other endurance tests, I feel I lost a little bit of health (in this case, mental) in my quest to complete it.

I do not remember the last time I saw electricity wasted more senselessly than the production and broadcast of this drivel. I am ashamed of myself for not turning off the TV sooner, when I knew damn well that I should.

Yes. It was that horrible.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

This show bombed in the ratings, too. It only held 74&#37; of the Two and a Half Men audience, which is terrible for its premiere, sampling week. Judging by the reaction of many viewers, the ratings will go down in the succeeding weeks. I would look for Rules of Engagement back in this time slot soon.

The other three sitcoms all did great. Here are the ratings (8:00 and 8:30 are lower rated time slots):

8:00 p.m. The Big Bang Theory &#8211; Viewers: 9.36 million (#2), A18-49: 3.6/10 (#2)
8:30 p.m. How I Met Your Mother &#8211; Viewers: 9.74 million (#2), A18-49: 4.0/10 (#2)
9:00 p.m. Two and a Half Men &#8211; Viewers: 14.93 million (#2), A18-49: 5.3/12 (#1t)
9:30 p.m. Worst Week &#8211; Viewers: 11.04 million (#2), 18-49: 3.8/ 9 (#3)


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I really liked this one, I will continue to watch it every week too. I think they did a great job with the casting because I really felt bad for Sam he truly seemed like he meant well. The parents were great, the mom and dad were great. I think they can definitely make this go on for a really long time, they made how I met your mother go on for 4 seasons.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Second quickest SP delete in my history. At the eight minute point, I paused it, ready to delete, but thought, "*Nah, I gotta give it a chance.*" At ten minutes, I stopped the recording and deleted the SP.





pigonthewing said:


> I watched it until the end because it was like a* test of endurance*. I just wanted to see if I could do it. The more time I invested, the closer I became to the finish, and the harder it became to quit. And, much like other endurance tests, I feel I lost a little bit of health (in this case, mental) in my quest to complete it.


That's what I thought at the 8 min mark. I gotta see it out. But you're a stronger person than me, 'cause at 10 mins, I caved.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> That's what I thought at the 8 min mark. I gotta see it out. But you're a stronger person than me, 'cause at 10 mins, I caved.


I'm sorry, what? Reading is still a little hard for me. I'll have to get back to you later. I'm waiting for my brain to fully recover from the onslaught of stupidification (see? that's the best word I can come up with right now) it suffered last night.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

OMG, the show was not that bad I don't care what anyone says, I thought it was pretty funny. I mean really, him peeing in that turkey and trying to put the fire out on that painting at the end was very funny.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

This is an interesting thread! It's surprising to see some of the reactions to this show!

I watched the whole thing. I am not sure that I liked it. I don't like any of the characters so far. Even "Red Foreman" isn't what I had hoped for as I wanted more attitude from him.

I think it could have been better with a laugh track. That's kind of sad to say.

But, at the end of the show, I had laughed a handful of times. I could do without it, but I certainly didn't hate it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Trent Bates said:


> I think it could have been better with a laugh track. That's kind of sad to say.


Nothing---*nothing*---is better with a laugh track. Why do you want people to tell you where you should laugh?


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Nothing---*nothing*---is better with a laugh track. Why do you want people to tell you where you should laugh?


Because during this show, how else would I know?


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

With the terrible ratings this show got last night I wouldn't get too attached to it. Almost all new shows lose viewers in the next couple of weeks after their sampling week, and if that happens it could go fast. Remember, CBS has Rules of Engagement waiting to take a failing sitcoms place.

Also, CBS put out a press release raving about the ratings for the other three sitcoms and CSI Miami, but barely mentioned Worst Week. A very bad sign for the show.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pigonthewing said:


> Because during this show, how else would I know?


I can't imaging watching that show and not laughing out loud on several occasions. Even my wife was almost crying at times she was laughing so hard.

Of course we have refined senses of humor


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I made it about 12 minutes in. I like clever slapstick. This is not that. It's heavily telegraphed and poorly written. It will, therefore, last 7 seasons.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

blogan said:


> Wouldn't it be the equivilant of 7 seasons of 24?


Yeah, but since this is a half hour show they will go 14 seasons...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, let me see...

Someone puked on someone. Check
Big, stupid plastic diaper. Check
Pee on the goose. Check
Spill pee on the floor. Check
Now slip and fall in pee on the floor. Check

Yup - I'm sure this one is doing GREAT with the 8 to 13 year old demographics!

I'm all for _Rules of Engagement_. At least there's eye candy there.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I can't imaging watching that show and not laughing out loud on several occasions. Even my wife was almost crying at times she was laughing so hard.
> 
> Of course we have refined senses of humor


Yeah us too. We thought it was very funny. What can I say? I find stupid humor funny on occasion. But I also get tired of it fairly quickly, so unless this show has something else to offer I can't see keeping in on the SP list for very long. I'll give it a few weeks (if the network keeps it that long!)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

pigonthewing said:


> Because during this show, how else would I know?


If you personally don't find it funny, don't laugh. Same with any show. Why do the producers of most traditional sitcoms find it necessary to inform their audience as to when they're supposed to laugh? Is it because they have no faith in the humor of the show?


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

I didn't make it past the opening scene. Not gonna make iot with me for sure.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> If you personally don't find it funny, don't laugh. Same with any show. Why do the producers of most traditional sitcoms find it necessary to inform their audience as to when they're supposed to laugh? Is it because they have no faith in the humor of the show?


I don't like canned laughter, not at all. My reply was merely meant as a dig towards this particular program.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Nothing---*nothing*---is better with a laugh track. Why do you want people to tell you where you should laugh?





pigonthewing said:


> Because during this show, how else would I know?





Amnesia said:


> If you personally don't find it funny, don't laugh. Same with any show. Why do the producers of most traditional sitcoms find it necessary to inform their audience as to when they're supposed to laugh? Is it because they have no faith in the humor of the show?





pigonthewing said:


> I don't like canned laughter, not at all. My reply was merely meant as a dig towards this particular program.


I think my comment was misconstrued! My point was, with canned laughter, I'd feel that "someone" was enjoying it!  As I said though. I did laugh a few times. Agreeing with Appleye1, it will have to get more interesting to keep me watching.


----------



## njdtivo (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen test patterns that were funnier.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Eh. I will give it a couple more episodes mostly because I have nothing else to record in that time slot when I record Men.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Waste of the 15 minutes I spent on this before I jumped to the end and deleted it. Won't be wasting any more time on it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Wow. I guess different people like different things. I loved the show.
> 
> I'm not much into sitcoms (I killed my SP for that Jerry O'Connell hotel show in about five minutes), but I really liked the humor in this. No laugh track, which I appreciate. I just wish that CBS could put this and _HIMYM_ together in the same hour block instead of having the (to me) unwatchable _Two and a Half Men_ in between...


+1 I watched the first two eps of Do Not Disturb and didn't laugh at all. I used to be a Jerry O'Connell fan, but his last two shows have sucked.

This show had me laughing.



Dreaday said:


> I really liked this one, I will continue to watch it every week too. I think they did a great job with the casting because I really felt bad for Sam he truly seemed like he meant well. The parents were great, the mom and dad were great. I think they can definitely make this go on for a really long time, they made how I met your mother go on for 4 seasons.


My wife & I both liked the casting of this show.



Trent Bates said:


> I think it could have been better with a laugh track. That's kind of sad to say.


I don't think I have ever disagreed more with a comment on this forum!  We were thankful there was NOT a laugh track.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

markz said:


> +1 I watched the first two eps of Do Not Disturb and didn't laugh at all. I used to be a Jerry O'Connell fan, but his last two shows have sucked.


I liked Carpoolers, and I watched the rest of the 2nd episode of Do Not Disturb.. it grew on me a little bit.

Worst Week.. Wow.. How can this show continue with a plot like that every week?

Peeing on the goose was really stupid, and I didn't laugh at that. I did laugh at some of the other stuff though.

It was very dumb and unbelievable, but I think I still laughed at it more than I laughed at Do Not Disturb, which I still have a SP for. I haven't really laughed out loud at Rules of Engagement either, but I like Putty & Spade can be semi-amusing.

Basically, I won't care when this show gets cancelled, but I will keep watching at least a few more, if it lasts that long.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> At ten minutes, I stopped the recording and deleted the SP.





pigonthewing said:


> I watched it until the end because it was like a test of endurance.





mrmike said:


> I made it about 12 minutes in.





Sadara said:


> Waste of the 15 minutes I spent on this before I jumped to the end and deleted it.


Survey says: 10 mins, the end (endurance test only), 12 mins, 15 mins. Not a great average. 



mattack said:


> Peeing on the goose<snip>


I can only thank the heavens I deleted before that part. There is the possibility I could have harmed my TiVo if that scene had played (flying remote, ya' know!).

It is amazing the disparate opinions. Some of us really don't like it, and others enjoyed it. Ain't life in America great!


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

We liked it. The first 1/3 was a little slow and I was beginning to wonder, but it got better. And, it was so refreshing to not have a laugh track.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I like stupid humor. I don't like stupid. Please bring Rules of Engagement back. This show was horrible. And I loved Meet the Parents.

Side note. I liked Carpoolers but couldn't get into Do Not Disturb.

Frank


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I lasted 20 minutes, althought to be honest I had to fast forward through some of the earlier bits.

Check out the Brit version to see how the concept can really work.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

OK, so I just watched it to see how come everybody's pooping on this version, while I liked the british one. So it turns out the show has been copied nearly word-for-word. The difference, however, is in the delivery and overall atmosphere. Interestingly, what worked in the original, here just looks forced/fake/stupid.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

I didn't particularly like or hate it. Couple funny moments, but in general just seemed way too over the top. I'm not sure how they can keep this show up. The original British version seemed like the perfect setup.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

It wasn't as funny as I thought it would be. Probably because what was shown during the Fall Preview show was pretty much every gag bit from this episode...peeing on the goose, the plastic bag diaper, "Dick's passed on, he passed away, he's dead", the car crash, dragging Dick in the house, the face punching comment, etc. I think the only bit I hadn't already seen was when the painting got burned. Hopefully seeing a fresh episode will regain my interest.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

As soon as they showed the painting, I FF'd to the inevitable scene where I knew he would ruin it, just in case they could pull off something original. Nope. I don't think I've ever deleted a SP with more conviction.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I never heard of Worst Week before and really enjoyed it. I had not known it was originally a British show.

When you know too much, it spoils your level of expectations.

I went in with no expectations and thought it was very clever and funny. Great also that there was no laugh track.

I despise laugh tracks telling us when to laugh, as they are completely overused on inappropriate lines of dialogue or actions.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Retitle this "Worst Show Ever". I'm glad I taped it. I sometimes have trouble falling asleep, and just a few minutes of this put me to sleep three nights in a row.

Then I was embarassed to have it on my TiVo and deleted it.

I'm happy for those of you who enjoyed it and have a new show to watch this fall. I think I'll spend my viewing hours on something else ---- anything else.

Barbeedoll


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I just did some searching, the British version was "The Worst Week of my Life", and the first season (err, series for the Brits) is available at netflix.

Since it was supposedly only one week up until the wedding, this also sounds somewhat like "Big Day" on ABC.


----------



## fivedvrs (Nov 23, 2005)

The first 20 plus minutes were slow and dull. But the payoff was the very end with the guy bringing in his future father-in-law's body/person. Love this ending but I need a few laughs along the way to keep me watching.

My prediction is that it will be canceled in under one month.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

So is the whole series a week long, time line like 24? If so, too bad we wont see how the week ends.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> I just did some searching, the British version was "The Worst Week of my Life", and the first season (err, series for the Brits) is available at netflix.
> 
> Since it was supposedly only one week up until the wedding, this also sounds somewhat like "Big Day" on ABC.


Hey! Big Day was funny and had intelligent scripts. "Somewhat" is the key word here when comparing these two shows.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

It surprises me that this modest show has elicited such vigorous responses on this forum. It's just a dumb tv show, after all.

Dumb, yes, but my wife and I laughed a couple times, and that is the desired result. 

For me, the real surprise is that 2 and a half men has been on for more than three episodes. Absurd.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

efilippi said:


> For me, the real surprise is that 2 and a half men has been on for more than three episodes. Absurd.


Replace episodes with seasons, and I'm with you. When that show started, I thought it was hysterical. But, right around the beginning of season 4, I swear they hired an entirely new writing staff, because the show took a really quick 180 and seriously tanked.

It does seem that no one noticed though, so yeah, definitely surprised about that.


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> ...(I killed my SP for that Jerry O'Connell hotel show in about five minutes)...


Funny -- same here. :up: And I *liked *"Carpoolers."

I hadn't heard anything about "Worst Week," and the first episode made me laugh. But I was scratching my head on how they could possibly make this a series. I mean, shouldn't it only take 1 more episode of this kinda stuff before the girl's parents kill the guy?


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

mrmike said:


> I made it about 12 minutes in. I like clever slapstick. This is not that. It's heavily telegraphed and poorly written.


Couldn't agree more, what a POS. Should be called Worst Show.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Funniest part about this show is the commercial that says "Best new comedy of the year - TV Guide". On what planet could this ever be the "Best new" anything?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

mcb08 said:


> Funniest part about this show is the commercial that says "Best new comedy of the year - TV Guide". On what planet could this ever be the "Best new" anything?


so far the funniest one I've seen - can you name a funnier one?


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

So when will they learn, to copy a British comedy use British people and have them just have moved here or something. That would work, this seems awful. The pee thing I did not get at all, he thought a pan with a goose in it was a urinal? Too farfetched. Now bring in real Brits pondering what a urinal is because they are used to holes in the floor over there, and that could be funny.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

visionary said:


> Now bring in real Brits pondering what a urinal is because they are used to holes in the floor over there, and that could be funny.


In every loo I used they had toilets or urinals, not once was it just a hole in the floor.

But thank you for your insight.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Probably true if you are a businessman or visiting the palace or something, but I read overseas many use squat toilets that are just holes in the floor. This would be less common in a business environment, but here they were talking house, but they blew the whole thing since they were not British, when they translated it. Who in the USA would use a pan in a room obviously not a bathroom? None, but over there is a whole different story.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

visionary said:


> Probably true if you are a businessman or visiting the palace or something, but I read overseas many use squat toilets that are just holes in the floor. This would be less common in a business environment, but here they were talking house, but they blew the whole thing since they were not British, when they translated it. Who in the USA would use a pan in a room obviously not a bathroom? None, but over there is a whole different story.


You completely missed the point and the explanation that followed. He was in an unfamiliar house, got lost in the dark and thought he was in the bathroom. Only when the lights came on did he realize what he was doing. His GF even said she sometimes still gets lost in there.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

visionary said:


> Probably true if you are a businessman or visiting the palace or something, but I read overseas many use squat toilets that are just holes in the floor. This would be less common in a business environment, but here they were talking house, but they blew the whole thing since they were not British, when they translated it. Who in the USA would use a pan in a room obviously not a bathroom? None, but over there is a whole different story.


You gotta stop reading the travel guides from 1808.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Try public toilets in France...


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

right Dude, they are almost the same place after all, I know they do that there and they all drive between the little island and mainland, just a little tunnel between and a few miles, no different than going between 2 of our states. But British accents go over well on TV and they have words that sound like real words but aren't, like bonnet, pounds, etc. where using French people their words would not be understood at all so no joke. Besides wasn't the original a British comedy? Use British people then. Better laughs, that was my point.

OK, so it was dark, does anyone in the USA just go into a dark room and pee at random? I doubt it so that joke just did not work.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

visionary said:


> OK, so it was dark, does anyone in the USA just go into a dark room and pee at random?


There was this one time.....


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

visionary said:


> right Dude, they are almost the same place after all, I know they do that there and they all drive between the little island and mainland, just a little tunnel between and a few miles, no different than going between 2 of our states. But British accents go over well on TV and they have words that sound like real words but aren't, like bonnet, pounds, etc. where using French people their words would not be understood at all so no joke. Besides wasn't the original a British comedy? Use British people then. Better laughs, that was my point.
> 
> OK, so it was dark, does anyone in the USA just go into a dark room and pee at random? I doubt it so that joke just did not work.


Plausibility-shmausibility. Stuff that is supposed to happen in the bathroom but instead happens somewhere else is funny. Apparently, automatically. Always.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

pigonthewing said:


> Plausibility-shmausibility. Stuff that is supposed to happen in the bathroom but instead happens somewhere else is funny. Apparently, automatically. Always.


It would be more plausible if she left the goose in the kitchen sink


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> It would be more plausible if she left the goose in the kitchen sink


Or put the pan in the bathtub since she was out of counter space.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

barbeedoll said:


> Or put the pan in the bathtub since she was out of counter space.


That's almost understandable, though...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> so far the funniest one I've seen - can you name a funnier one?


I got more laughs out of _Fringe_ than I got out of this dreck.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> I got more laughs out of _Fringe_ than I got out of this dreck.


that's fine - but not an answer to the question. If there are any funnier new comedy shows I'd like to know so I can watch them


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i had NO idea what this was...i saw it on my premiere list and figured let's try it. I thought it would be a reality show based on the title. I do like Red and loved NO LAUGHTRACK..i hate shows with that. 

I never LOL at any show so didnt miss that kind of thing. I just thought this was a nice comedy without a laughtrack and had a somewhat half believable plot


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> that's fine - but not an answer to the question. If there are any funnier new comedy shows I'd like to know so I can watch them


_Gary Unmarried_

_Do Not Disturb_ (ok, it wasn't a better show, but at least I laughed) (oops, too late)

And there's a couple that haven't started yet that have potential:

_Kath and Kim_

_Testees_


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought Gary Unmarried showed some potential, too. Do Not Disturb is already history, as mentioned above. Life is too short to watch The Worst Week.

Barbeedoll


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

balboa dave said:


> _Gary Unmarried_
> 
> _Do Not Disturb_ (ok, it wasn't a better show, but at least I laughed) (oops, too late)
> 
> ...


I thought Gary Unmarried was so-so, but that makes it infinitely funnier than this dreck. Looking forward to Kath and Kim.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

I saw this referred to as TV's Best New Comedy in a commercial. On what basis are they making that completely outlandish claim? I really have to wonder.


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

pigonthewing said:


> I saw this referred to as TV's Best New Comedy in a commercial. On what basis are they making that completely outlandish claim? I really have to wonder.


"It's TV's Best New Comedy!"*

* Based among a pool of 3 Amish 10-year olds who were being held hostage.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me if this show was filmed before a live studio audience. They didn't laugh either. 

Frank


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

pigonthewing said:


> I saw this referred to as TV's Best New Comedy in a commercial. On what basis are they making that completely outlandish claim? I really have to wonder.


What? You mean I can't believe all product hype, even that offered by the vendor? Perhaps not all buys at Best Buy are really the best?

Somebody should fix this.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

efilippi said:


> What? You mean I can't believe all product hype, even that offered by the vendor? Perhaps not all buys at Best Buy are really the best?
> 
> Somebody should fix this.


Best buy does not advertise that each buy is the best or lowest. When Verizon claims most reliable network they have to have hard data behind the claim or it is false advertising and they could get into a bit of legal trouble.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh please. I can't believe anyone takes any of this to be serious statements.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

We made it about 12 minutes into the pilot. Then we deleted the show and the SP. Bad, bad show!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

fmowry said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if this show was filmed before a live studio audience. They didn't laugh either.
> 
> Frank


 lol


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Got about 3/4 through and my wife said "TURN IT OFF!". I watched to the end just to see if it had anything redeeming, but since it didn't, I then deleted my SP. My guess is that this will be the second casualty of the new season (Do not Disturb being the first)


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

I watched Monday's episode and thought it was pretty funny! There were a few scenes where I laughed out loud and was just so shocked at how bad Sam's situation kept getting. The bird store owner is something else he had me cracking up when he was yelling at that bird. I think the show has really good qualities to it and worth watching.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Dreaday said:


> I watched Monday's episode and thought it was pretty funny! There were a few scenes where I laughed out loud and was just so shocked at how bad Sam's situation kept getting. The bird store owner is something else he had me cracking up when he was yelling at that bird. I think the show has really good qualities to it and worth watching.


I wouldn't bother. The show is on life support. It got under 9 million viewers on Monday, and actually got lower ratings than the 8:00 sitcoms in the advertising important 18-49 year olds. It lost 2 million viewers from last week. If it goes down again in the next week or two it is gone. No way CBS keeps on a show with such bad ratings in that plum post Two and a Half Men time slot.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

why not bother if you enjoy this show?

Not disputing it's on its way out but in the meantime . . .

Personally I laughed more watching this show than I did watching How I Met Your Mother which so far has been a little disappointing.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Well thats too bad, I mean I think the show has good bones and great potential to be a really great show. I said before I laughed each time I watched it and I only think it can get better. Maybe a time change is what it needs. I am still smiling at the bird in his pocket scene that was just funny/odd.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Jebberwocky! said:


> why not bother if you enjoy this show?
> 
> Not disputing it's on its way out but in the meantime . . .
> 
> Personally I laughed more watching this show than I did watching How I Met Your Mother which so far has been a little disappointing.


What I am saying is I would not get attached to a show that probably has a few more weeks to run at the longest.

By the way, the funniest CBS sitcom is The Big Bang Theory. That is the one to try. It is hilarious.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Robbie123 said:


> What I am saying is I would not get attached to a show that probably has a few more weeks to run at the longest.
> 
> By the way, the funniest CBS sitcom is The Big Bang Theory. That is the one to try. It is hilarious.


Awww don't say that! Big Bang Theory if I remember correctly was one people were not really sure about but ended up being a really good show. I thought it was pretty fun from the start , Sheldon is hilarious! I feel like this show kind of fits in there. I think it has good bones and could turn into a pretty funny series.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Robbie123 said:


> I wouldn't bother. The show is on life support. It got under 9 million viewers on Monday, and actually got lower ratings than the 8:00 sitcoms in the advertising important 18-49 year olds. It lost 2 million viewers from last week. If it goes down again in the next week or two it is gone. No way CBS keeps on a show with such bad ratings in that plum post Two and a Half Men time slot.


If under 9 million viewers is the mark of death, there are a bunch of shows on their way out.

From Monday nights alone:

Big Bang Theory--8.7 mil (down 650k)
Chuck--6.5 mil (down 29% from launch)
Terminator--5.3 mil (down 480k)
HIMYM--8.8 mil (down 900k)
Prison Break--5.25 mil (down 680k)
Life--6.9 mil (down 32% from launch)

Others over 9 mil but down in the ratings:

Worst Week--9.3 mil (down 15%)
Dancing With the Stars--19.28 mil (down 8%)
2.5 Men--13.7 mil (down 1 mil)
Heroes--9.34 mil (down 550k)
CSI: Miami--14.3 mil (down 15%)

Source


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Here's an interesting article that uses an equation to predict who gets canceled:

http://blog.meevee.com/my_weblog/2008/09/who-gets-cancel.html

The correctly predicted the first to fall.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> If under 9 million viewers is the mark of death, there are a bunch of shows on their way out.
> 
> From Monday nights alone:
> 
> ...


You obviously don't have a clue about ratings. The reason Worst Week is on the brink of cancelation is because it is in that 9:30 time slot. The 9:30 time slot is all about retention from Two and a Half Men. This show retained 62% of the Men audience. Rules of Engagement and Old Christine always retained 75-80 % of their lead in. Under 9 million viewers for that time slot is an unmitigated disaster for CBS. The other CBS comedies are doing great at their levels, because they are in lower rated time slots. The break even point for the 8:00 sitcoms on CBS is about 8 million viewers with a 3.0 18-49 demo. Big Bang Theory got 8.7 million with a 3.3 demo, and HIMYM got 8.8 million with a 3.7 demo. Those are great for 8:00 shows. The 9:30 has a break even point of about 10 million viewers and a 4.0 demo, because it is a higher rated time slot, and it has the incredible lead in of Two and a Half Men and a great lead out of CSI Miami.

Furthermore, it is not the total viewers but the 18-49 demo. Worst Week got a 2.9 demo, while How I Met Your Mother got a 3.7 and The Big Bang Theory got a 3.3. Worst Week also lost 24% Of its premiere audience while the other CBS sitcoms lost all under 10%, which is normal after the season premiere. Unless, Worst Week pulls up its numbers and 18-49 in the next week or two it is gone. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> If under 9 million viewers is the mark of death, there are a bunch of shows on their way out.
> 
> From Monday nights alone:
> 
> ...


For your further education of how ratings work, here are Rules of Engagement ratings for its post Two and a Half Men time slot from last season. Bear in mind, that Two and Half Men always gets 13-14 million viewers and a 5.0 18-49 demo. Notice, the numbers compared to Worst Week's 8.96 million viewers and terrible 2.9 Demo. Look at the all important 18-49 demo numbers. Here is Rules of Engagement after Two and a Half Men :

Rules Of Engagement-Weekly Viewing Trends

Date Viewers Demo

-----------------------------------------------

09/24/07 12.23 M 4.5

10/01/07 10.09 M 3.7

10/08/07 10.68 M 3.8

10/15/07 10.81 M 4.0

10/22/07 10.82 M 3.9

10/29/07 10.57 M 4.0

11/05/07 10.77 M 4.0

11/12/07 11.64 M 4.3

11/19/07 11.48 M 4.3

11/26/07 11.58 M 3.8

04/14/08 10.40 M 4.1

04/21/08 10.57 M 4.1

04/28/08 10.31 M 4.0

05/05/08 10.39 M 3.9

05/12/08 10.62 M 4.1

05/19/08(SF) 12.29 M 4.3

NOTICE NOT ONE RATING BELOW 10 MILLION, AND NOT A SINGLE 18-49 DEMO UNDER 3.7. WORST WEEK IS ALREADY UNDER 9 MILLION AND UNDER A 3.0 18-49 DEMO. THAT IS INCREDIBLY BAD. NO WAY CBS KEEPS THIS SHOW ON FOR NOVEMBER RATINGS SWEEPS WITH THOSE NUMBERS. IT DRAMATICALLY PULLS UP ITS NUMBERS IN THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO, OR IT IS CANCELED.


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Robbie123 said:


> You obviously don't have a clue about ratings. The reason Worst Week is on the brink of cancelation is because it is in that 9:30 time slot. The 9:30 time slot is all about retention from Two and a Half Men. This show retained 62% of the Men audience. Rules of Engagement and Old Christine always retained 75-80 % of their lead in. Under 9 million viewers for that time slot is an unmitigated disaster for CBS. The other CBS comedies are doing great at their levels, because they are in lower rated time slots. The break even point for the 8:00 sitcoms on CBS is about 8 million viewers with a 3.0 18-49 demo. Big Bang Theory got 8.7 million with a 3.3 demo, and HIMYM got 8.8 million with a 3.7 demo. Those are great for 8:00 shows. The 9:30 has a break even point of about 10 million viewers and a 4.0 demo, because it is a higher rated time slot, and it has the incredible lead in of Two and a Half Men and a great lead out of CSI Miami.
> 
> Furthermore, it is not the total viewers but the 18-49 demo. Worst Week got a 2.9 demo, while How I Met Your Mother got a 3.7 and The Big Bang Theory got a 3.3. Worst Week also lost 24% Of its premiere audience while the other CBS sitcoms lost all under 10%, which is normal after the season premiere. Unless, Worst Week pulls up its numbers and 18-49 in the next week or two it is gone. You can take that to the bank.


This is why I think that maybe it just needs a new time slot and it will be okay. I think the show is good enough to stick around more people just need to see it.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Dreaday said:


> This is why I think that maybe it just needs a new time slot and it will be okay. I think the show is good enough to stick around more people just need to see it.


LOL, a new time slot ? It has the most plum time slot in all of TV. Do you know how many shows would kill to have the time slot after top rated Two and a Half Men, and before top rated CSI Miami. It is CBS's most protected time slot all week. That it the reason the demands on the show's ratings are so high. You can see how Rules of Engagement never got below 10 million, and this show is already below 9 million. Not very good...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

From what I saw of it (first episode only, but the whole ep), maybe they could put it in the 10:00 Saturday morning time slot and kill with the 5 to 11 year old demographic! Pee jokes and "I'll punch your face" - yep, Saturday morning for sure.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Dreaday said:


> This is why I think that maybe it just needs a* new time slot* and it will be okay. I think the show is good enough to stick around more people just need to see it.


Maybe 1959 would work. There's not a time slot since that could save this show.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

The main character is too goofy. The guy's always acting like he's trying to make a group of five year-olds to laugh and it's not funny. It's like Conan O'Brien doing an impression of Curly of the Three Stooges mixed with George W. Bush.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

I liked it when it was called "Meet The Parents". Maybe they can do a sequel of the show called "Worst Month"?

The canary in the pocket was kind of funny though.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm glad so many people are making the comparisson to "Meet the Parents" - sounds like I'll save myself a couple of hours by NOT watching that, either.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Robbie123 said:


> You obviously don't have a clue about ratings.


Thanks for the info. I don't know all the details about ratings. I saw the article earlier in the day and found it interesting given your previous post.

I appreciate you not being condescending or insulting in your response.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Fans of Two and a Half Men are in the same demo as Rules of Engagement. This show certainly doesn't have the same type of appeal, if any.

Frank


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

I think that time slot is becoming less and less important with DVR's. Every Cable company and Satelitte company offer DVR's. I would estimate from talking to everyone at my work that at least 70&#37; have a DVR now. (We have a little over 100 people in our building....and probably about 70 people have DVR's.) That may be a higher number than the average since we are an IT building 

But I have no idea when any of the new shows are on....I do a search for "Pilot" and set up all the new shows to record. I then decide what I like....some I never even watch (Like "Do Not Disturb")....I let a few of them go on my Now playing list and if I hear it is horrible and/or cancelled, I just delete them. Ones like Worst Week, I watch, then delete the Season Pass and any remaining episodes.

More and more people will be doing this and in the not so distant future, they could premier shows at 3am, and still get good ratings.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't know all the details about ratings. I saw the article earlier in the day and found it interesting given your previous post.
> 
> I appreciate you not being condescending or insulting in your response.


Your right. I should not have been so insulting, and I do apologize for that.

For those of you who do not believe me when I say how this show is in trouble you can read this from Marc Berman, who is the TV critic from Mediaweek Magazine. He is also known as "Mr. Telelvision". Here is what he says about Worst Week in his newsletter :



> Worst Week (CBS)  Monday 9:30 p.m.
> Viewers: 8.96 million (#3), A18-49: 2.9/ 7 (#3)
> 
> Retention out of lead-in Two and a Half Men of just 66 percent in total viewers and 62 percent among adults 18-49, and a noticeable loss of audience in week two means that the cancellation clock is ticking on Worst Week.


http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content...wsletters/e3i70fca391d1b58efc0a4628a3a5ee82aa


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> From what I saw of it (first episode only, but the whole ep), maybe they could put it in the 10:00 Saturday morning time slot and kill with the 5 to 11 year old demographic! Pee jokes and "I'll punch your face" - yep, Saturday morning for sure.


 :up:


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll stick up for this show. I only caught part of the premiere, but I thought this weeks show was pretty funny. The shows I like usually get cancelled for being too "smart" (ex. Arrested Development).

How refreshing to actually like something that will be cancelled for being too stupid.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Are we just going to have a general discussion thread on the entire season?

Anyone else find it ironic that:



Spoiler



Two actors/comedians/stars from Best Week Ever are on Worst Week?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Worst Week is now famously bad on a national basis...

Columnist Norman Chad, AKA The Couch Slouch, whose column runs weekly in hundreds of newspapers (and is also a well known TV poker host), mentioned Worst Week in today's column. It won't be available online until a week has passed, so I can't link to it, but he said something to the effect of "Who can I sue to get back the time I wasted watching Worst Week?".


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I've officially dropped it from my DVR.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

aww c'mon...maybe it's because i liked Red in 70s show that i'm biased...but it's just an extension of that character


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's funny, I actually think the show is growing on me.

I admittedly watched it while on the treadmill last night (which is generally *slightly* an insult, since very plot-heavy shows are difficult to pay attention to), but it was fairly funny.

The fact that it seems to literally run from one ep to the other with no time in between is cool. I still don't think they can run this very long. The US really should start making limited-time-series *on purpose*.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

It bombed in the ratings again last night. Most people are predicting 1 to 2 more weeks for this show. Unless there is an unexpected ratings jump CBS will cancel it before November ratings sweeps.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Robbie is correct. That's why top 10 shows have been cancelled in the past, notably a bunch of them that followed Seinfeld and/or Friends on Thursday night.

-smak-


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

We finally watched the 3rd episodie (The Monitor - OAD: 10/6/08) and thought it was the best so far. That poor Dad is going to have a heart attack before the week is over.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

janry said:


> We finally watched the 3rd episodie (The Monitor - OAD: 10/6/08) and thought it was the best so far. That poor Dad is going to have a heart attack before the week is over.


I find this show very funny still - apparently I'm in the minority though 

I keep waiting for Red to call the future SIL a "dumbass"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i think the show would be dead without Red....i find the boyfriend annoying as he is supposed to be...but additionally annoying as well..hard to explain

the daughter has no ...um...geez i cant think of the PC word...lets just say she should tell her parents what is on her mind instead of tiptoeing around things


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm still loving this show. I really like that they don't make EVERY mishap obvious, case in point being this week's truck fire. They took an innocuous act (Sam tossing the basketball under the truck and the "Be careful, it runs hot" sentiment) and turned it into the central plot point. Awesome.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> I'm still loving this show. I really like that they don't make EVERY mishap obvious, case in point being this week's truck fire. They took an innocuous act (Sam tossing the basketball under the truck and the "Be careful, it runs hot" sentiment) and turned it into the central plot point. Awesome.


it's fun trying to figure out what will happen with the clues they give. The hot truck was a classic.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i was shocked there wasnt a car accident


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pigonthewing said:


> I saw this referred to as TV's Best New Comedy in a commercial. On what basis are they making that completely outlandish claim? I really have to wonder.


Yeah. That sucked me and I set up a season pass based on that. If this is the funniest new show of the season then it's looking pretty bleak. I lasted about 10 minutes and couldn't for the life of me figure out why people like this so much. Apparently people "don't". At least not here at TCF.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Yeah. That sucked me and I set up a season pass based on that


wow...advertising like that works... i always read about such things but you are the first person that admitted it


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

newsposter said:


> wow...advertising like that works... i always read about such things but you are the first person that admitted it


I figured it was worth a look. As it turns out, not so much...


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

newsposter said:


> wow...advertising like that works... i always read about such things but you are the first person that admitted it


Advertising like that got me to watch Arrested Development and Veronica Mars when they premiered, so sometimes it works out pretty well.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i guess im immune to the 'best of' ads...i dont like a lotta things that 'everyone' raves about etc.  And pretty much anything that is critically acclaimed means i stay away


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

"Best New Comedy*"





*the producers mother said so!


----------

